# Load Sharing Across Tesla and Audi?



## SeattleBiggy (4 mo ago)

I own a model 3 and have a Gen3 charger installed at my home. My wife is getting the new Audi Q4 that takes a j1772 charger. I can’t add another circuit. I’d love to add a charger that could load share with the Gen3 so we can both plug in at night. I saw a Gen3 J1772 but it doesn’t appear to be available for the regular customer. Has anyone setup 2 chargers to load share for a Tesla and Non-Tesla or what solutions have you come up with? Thanks!!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

@SoFlaModel3


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Get another Gen 3 and if you can't buy the one with J1772, then take the standard Gen 3 and buy a Tesla to J1772 adapter on Amazon or elsewhere. Gen3's can load share if they have the latest firmware. It is done via Wi-Fi.

BTW I have a M3 and MX. I originally intended to add a second charger with load sharing but with 11KW at 48A, I found I can do with one charger. Neither one puts on a lot of daily miles so every 2-3 days, one charges overnight and then the next night, the other one. Give that a try before committing to more wiring and charging hardware.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

You can get a 2nd Gen3 Tesla Wall Adapter and one of these:









Amazon.com: Lectron [Only for J1772 EVs Tesla to J1772 Charging Adapter, Max 48 Amp & 250V - Compatible with Tesla High Powered Connectors, Destination Chargers, and Mobile Connectors (Black) : Automotive


Buy Lectron [Only for J1772 EVs Tesla to J1772 Charging Adapter, Max 48 Amp & 250V - Compatible with Tesla High Powered Connectors, Destination Chargers, and Mobile Connectors (Black): Charging Stations - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## SeattleBiggy (4 mo ago)

Makes sense and thank you


NR4P said:


> Get another Gen 3 and if you can't buy the one with J1772, then take the standard Gen 3 and buy a Tesla to J1772 adapter on Amazon or elsewhere. Gen3's can load share if they have the latest firmware. It is done via Wi-Fi.
> 
> BTW I have a M3 and MX. I originally intended to add a second charger with load sharing but with 11KW at 48A, I found I can do with one charger. Neither one puts on a lot of daily miles so every 2-3 days, one charges overnight and then the next night, the other one. Give that a try before committing to more wiring and charging hardware.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JasonF said:


> You can get a 2nd Gen3 Tesla Wall Adapter and one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s what I have.

My wife has a Model 3 and I have an e-tron. Easy enough to charge both cars with this setup. When I get home from work, I plug in my wife’s Tesla. Before I bed I plug in my e-tron with the adapter. 

I ended up buying 2 Lectron adapters so I have 1 permanently in my trunk if I’m at a place with Tesla destination charging and need to charge my
e-tron.


----------

